# More puppy training: stopping chasing



## Nardalyn (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, Georgia is 12 weeks old.  When she s loose with the two ewes and our lambs, she just wants to chase --hich is not okay So she ends up back in her pen. I 've read I should put her with experienced sheep that will hold their ground and not be bullied. Really, the only one that fits that bill is the ram. Should I put the mamas and babies in the barn and let Georga out with the ram in the barnyard? He'd love to since he's been penned since March. Georgia has places to get away from him if he gets too rough.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2013)

Personally I don't care for young pups in with lambs or kids UNLESS parent stock is there (meaning LGD parent stock)
At this age they would normally be with mom and dad and they would be corrected. Truthfully we do not make great surrogates.
Moving her with the ram is an option However IT DOES NOT correct the behavior. These dogs are smart and know very quickly who they can and cant do this "play-chase" game with. So moving her won't necessarily correct the behavior.

*Taken from my website-*
_Our LGD's are integrated into every aspect of our lives. As puppies they spend time with us in our home as well as the fields. They are well socialized, house-trained, groomed, and taught basic manners such as sit and come. Ours pups are introduced to our livestock at 8 weeks of age(if parent stock is not available). From 8-12 weeks they are with the livestock in a supervised setting. After 3 months the dogs are with the livestock throughout the day with periods of separation. Those separation periods are for "house" time with their human family, and playtime outside of the livestock areas.

When our dogs are 4 months we begin basic obedience skills. Walking on lead, heal, sit/stay, and a short "down" with the "come" command. Our LGD's are not "over trained" but taught simple basic commands. The Great Pyrenees as well as the Anatolian do very well with the down command as they think it means it's belly rub time. The command "come" is often more of a suggestion to the LGD, leaning always toward what they deem to be in their best interest. We will often refresh our dogs on these skills.

*Allowing daily playtime outside of the livestock areas prevents bored puppies from developing undesirable behaviors with the livestock, such as chasing, or rough playing*. It promotes the desire to please their human masters while building confidence, good social skills, and the development of their guarding skills. _

Strong correction needs to be given to the pup at this time, like I said, I am not a fan of young LGD's in with kids/lambs.  The temperament of the individual dog has a lot to do with this. It is also important to work with the lambs and livestock not just the dog. 

LGD's are still pups too and with having only one it is hard to take a natural pack animal and keep it alone. There are many developmental steps that occur while having another pup/dog. These playful things the pups is doing is more developmental than anything, they use this naturally with another dog to build their strength and skills. The pup is trying to build those skills with an inappropriate companion. Two pups will stalk each other chase and rough house. One dog will still do these things and end up in big trouble because they don't have the right animal to practice with. 

Hope this helps and makes sense.


----------



## Nardalyn (Jun 14, 2013)

Again, spot-on advice!

Since I last wrote, I've done a couple of things: 

1. Enlarged Georgia's pen which is adjacent to the sheep (but not with the sheep).
2. Allowed her more space to roam in the barn and barnyard where she is not directly with the sheep.
3. Made sure Georgia gets playtime with the house dog twice a day -- outside her work zone.

When she's with the sheep, I am there. As soon as she chases, I admonish her and remove her. One of the ewes finally butted her and that earned a little respect.  I did put her with the ram and she decidedly does NOT chase him. She is smart enough to sort out who is who!

Funny, the bummer lamb is forever escaping into Georgia's zone and they have made their peace. Not much chasing. 

Georgia knows "come", but won't always obey. she'll usually show herself and if she doesn't want to come into the barnyard, she'll appear, then lie down and just look at me. If I squat and repeat "come", she'll often respond.  I can't sort that out...

She does like her autonomy. 

This is an interesting, intense, but fun journey!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2013)

Aw... she will be great! You are so observant and I know you are also truly dedicated, that makes a huge difference.  

On the tough days remember this.... they will come to an end. 

I must say though... you posted an update with no pics...  

Yep, I'm whining!

I am shocked she doesn't always come when you call her. NOT!    LGD's think those are suggestions, not commands.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 14, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Aw... she will be great! You are so observant and I know you are also truly dedicated, that makes a huge difference.
> 
> On the tough days remember this.... they will come to an end.
> 
> ...


Yes, you might as well add  "if you want to"  to the end of the "come" command.  Same results!!


----------



## Nardalyn (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm an "if you want to..." kind of gal myself!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 14, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Aw... she will be great! You are so observant and I know you are also truly dedicated, that makes a huge difference.
> 
> On the tough days remember this.... they will come to an end.
> 
> ...


Well that explains it. It is a suggestion.  I understand now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2013)

Nardalyn said:
			
		

> I'm an "if you want to..." kind of gal myself!


Maybe that is what it is... those of us that adore our LGD's and rarely see anything wrong with our perfect angels....we are probably just as stubborn as they are!  

People say LGD's are highly intelligent, often know what's best and are extremely loyal.
People also say pets are like their owners.

Hmmmm Does that mean ..... Oooow I like this... I'm like a LGD! Highest compliment!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 17, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Nardalyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!!


----------

